# Trailer Advice



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Greetings all!
Decided to get rid of my pop up trailer and was looking at Outbacks. During
my research on the net, happened to stumble across this group so things are already looking up!
Anyway, I have been looking at the 23RS and the 25RSS. I like them both but am leaning more towards the 25. My owner's manual says 7800 lbs is max, dealer says I can pull the 25 and will work a wd hitch with sway bar into the deal. I already have the electric brake controller. What do you think? Too much trailer or not enough truck? It's a Silverado 1500 crew cab, 2WD. Any advice appreciated! shy


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

mrw3gr

let me be the first to welcome you aboard action

more info needed on truck

year

engine size

& gear ratio

the dealer will always say yeah you can tow that with no problem, even if you pull up in a mini cooper









darrel


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Probably enough, but checking your owners manual and the sticker on the door can give more info. You can also the Trailer Life site and grab a copy of their tow ratings for your year truck. We towed our 28RSS with my Chevy Avalanche 1500 4wd, did fine.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

You should be okay. I pull a 28RSDS with an F150 and do fine (so far), but I haven't really tested the combo in the bigger mountains yet. I'd like to get a new TV, but I'm pretty sure I'll be using the F150 for many years to come. I've had it loaded up pretty good and did fine.

Scott

P.S. Welcome aboard. You'll love the Outback.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome mrw3gr to the group
They are both nice models
Good luck on your decision
You should be fine

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

First - Outback Salesmen are like lawyers -- they will say anything to get your money.

What is your gear ratio and style of truck...

I have a 1500 Silverado 3.73 and pull my 23RS with no problems....

Also -- don't trust the sticker on the trailer -- add about 800 pounds to what the UAW says --


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You should be fine if you have at least the 3.73 gears and a 5.3L. Both 23RS and 25RSS are fine units. We chose the 25 for the sofa slide and bike storage up front. Some like the 23 for the regular queen bed up front with the bunk on top. Either way, you're at the right place. Good luck.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome









we have loved our outback!!

if you have the 5.3 engine and 3.7 gear ratio, you should be ok. I pull the 28BHS with it. it did an adequate job. as you can see from my sig line, we did upgrade to a 3/4 ton 'burb as my truck struggled with steep hills or strong headwinds. haven't pulled much with the 'burb yet, as the OB is in storage for the minnesota winter.

good luck with your decision.

scott


----------



## ninemmbill (Feb 22, 2006)

mrw3gr

If your Silverado is setup with the right motor and gearing, you should be okay. We have a 23rs and tow it with a 2004 F150 with good results.

Part of the problem with living in Vegas is you have to go uphill to get out of town no matter which direction you try to travel. Have you been shopping at Cals RV in Henderson?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

mrw3gr,

What they said. I think you'll be fine with either unit. You won't win any races with the half-ton, but it'll get you there, I believe. I don't know your reason for buying one TT over the other, but go with the one that fits your needs the best.

That being said, I'd probably go with the slide.

Welcome to the site and enjoy your new Outback. Get it? _Your_ new _*Outback*_.

Mark


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Towability (new word?) will all depend on engine size and axel gear ratio. Like the others have said you should do OK if you have the 5.3 liter with 3.7 rear end. 
Good luck!, Happy camping! and a warm welcome to the site, (er uh cult.)

sunny

Dallas


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

mrw3gr,

Welcome to the site, and congratulations on considering the Outback. sunny A great choice in either that I am sure you will enjoy. Post often and let us know what you do.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

drobe5150 said:


> mrw3gr
> 
> let me be the first to welcome you aboard action
> 
> ...


It's a 2004 Chev. Silverado, 5300 V8, GVWR 6800... I think it's got the 3.7 something rear end but not sure. It's not on any paper that I have and I haven't measured the wheelbase (yet). What's your advice?


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

You should be ok with either if it is long truck(extended cab, longbed, or crew cab). Just be prepared to go slow at times if necesary. As to which one to buy- get the one that suits your needs now and for the next few years. And let me tell ya that slide really makes it big inside.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

You can determine your axle ratio by the code printed on the sticker inside your glove box. Match the code to the listing on this website: http://www.drivetrain.com/GMtrkratio_posidata.html.


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a 25RSS and a Chevy 1500 4.8L w/3.7 ext-cab short bed and it struggles somewhat to pull it comfortably. good thing I'm on flat land, I wouldn't dare try it in the mountains. wish I would have gotten the 5.3 now.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I can't speak to the towing issue but I LOVE MY 23RS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the Outback no matter whic you choose. I have an 05 chevy crew cab with the 5.3l and a 3.42 rear and I pull a 29BHS. A 3.73 would be better, but you use what you got. I have not problem towing around ny and NJ, would probably suffer if I went into the mountains, so I don't.


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

We chose between the 21 and the 25 cause we liked the setup. The 25 won out because of the sofa slide and the extra door. We just love it. We even went to the shows around the area and didn't find anything that style that had any "Wow factor." The weight is very similar if I remember between the 23 and 25. We have a 6 year old and a baby so the fold up bottom bed makes a great play/sleeping area for the baby. The tundra is less truck than you have but it does just fine.


----------

